# 3/22 Ohio River Stripes



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

My buddy Jim and I got out on his boat in search of some striped friends today. We were on the Ohio River, but didn't really fish the main river. We tried out a few different tributaries with very little success. I got one dink WB and another that was around 15". Jim pulled in a big stinky drum, but that was it. We headed back to the final trib mouth not expecting much. That's when the story drastically changed. 

I casted out a 4" white paddle tail on a 1/4 oz. jighead near the mud line where the trib meets the main river. After about 2 seconds, I had a solid hybrid on. We had no idea what we had just cruised into, so Jim netted it for me. He snapped a pic for me and we got back to it. He was throwing a chrome rat-l-trap. His lure got hit almost immediately. From here on out, it was pure mayhem. Shad as big as 10" were getting blasted out of the water. All out biggest fish seemed to come 2-4' off the bank, that was really surprising. We spent way more time fighting fish and getting them off the hook that we actually did casting and retrieving. All the hybrids were in the 18-26" range. The average was probably 22-23". I don't know exactly how many we got, but it had to be close to 30-40 total. I switched over to a chrome lipless crank, just because I would get hit every cast instead of every other cast... Unreal. Jim got the biggest of the day with a 26" fatty that went around 9 lbs. We were giggling like little kids. About an hour and a half after it started, it shut off like a light switch. I can't remember an outing that was more fun. It makes all those horrible days I've gotten skunked chasing stripers seem like they are worth it. I almost forgot, we also saw two bald eagles. It doesn't get much better.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Awesome day on the river! Gets me excited to fish tomorrow. Thanks for the report.


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice fish, makes me wanna go chase some stripers.


----------



## Lostleader (Apr 19, 2013)

nice looking fish sir


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Garrett, that's an absolute awesome day you guys had on the river..unbelievable..I think HOUSE may gets jealous....


----------



## DMS0506 (Mar 20, 2014)

Time on the water absolutely pays off!!


----------



## liprippersc78 (Oct 26, 2013)

awesome catch! Love catching those badboys!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

HOLY COWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!

That is the best fishing report I have ever read  I can't believe I'm reading this in March! Nice freaking job. That really is the most awesome fishing trip I've read about in ages. You need a Garrett-Cam to record this stuff!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

GarrettMyers said:


> His lure got hit almost immediately
> 
> It was pure mayhem.
> 
> ...


All words that have never came out of my mouth and I fear may never. 

G-man . . . simply AWESOME!!! I know you've been after them all winter. Way to go!!!!!!!!! Hopefully, just the beginning of a great year for ya.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow, that's awesome. An hour and a half of catching fish that size is crazy.

Way to go guys.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice fish! I am pretty sure I passed you guys today in that trib. I was in a blue and white Crestliner with Monster Rod holders fishing for cats. Glad someone got to catch some fish cause the catfish sure didn't want to bite haha.


----------



## Moore85 (Jan 6, 2013)

That is a great day of fishing! I get stoked just catching one in that size range in an outing, I can't imagine how awesome it felt getting into a school of them.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Way to go man, heck of a way to capitalize on that heavenly situation. I think that kinda action would give me a frickin heart attack! Keep at it bass king for a day.


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

Great catch Garrett, I'm glad to see you smoked them, you put in the time for sure.Big fish in both hands awesome. Then getting the eagle sightings what a great trip, thats a HOUSE report for sure.


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice Work Garrett!

Its amazing how an hour and a half will change your entire day.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow!
Nothing like an outing like that to back up the prior outing.... 

you remember that one right, the lost saugeye?

I didn't think so.

Congrats on a tremendous outing!


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Woah, suuuuper jeally! Great report GM!


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

We all live for days like that.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Way to hit it just right. Most reports are of misses, you hit it. Way to go.


----------



## BornWithGills (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow this report/pics is/are awesome nice work!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Sounds like an amazing day! Nothing like quality and quantity!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Well done Garrett, looks like a fun time!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

After missing the only decent weather days with some nasty flu like symptoms I'm insanely jealous of your great trip. Great job and great report my man. Maybe winter will eventually end after all.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Thanks guys, you all are too kind. It was a 1/1000 trip that I'm not expecting to have again anytime soon. The aggression they displayed in 43-45 deg water completely changed my way of thinking of what they are capable of. There was a 10x10' area that was blowing up for about 10 seconds in the middle of the madness. We saw shad get ravaged and float to the top of the water... within 1-2 seconds another beast would destroy it. When we got rolling, the "cutoff" as to whether we were going to net a fish or not was 5 pounds. A couple of the bigger ones did a complete circle around the boat. The first one that I got was 18" and we netted that and were really excited, it was the smallest hybrid of the day haha. 



fishdealer04 said:


> Nice fish! I am pretty sure I passed you guys today in that trib. I was in a blue and white Crestliner with Monster Rod holders fishing for cats. Glad someone got to catch some fish cause the catfish sure didn't want to bite haha.


Yeah, I remember seeing you guys. That sucks dude, if it wasn't for that window our day would have been similar. 



co-angler said:


> Wow!
> Nothing like an outing like that to back up the prior outing....
> 
> you remember that one right, the lost saugeye?


What's a saugeye?


----------

